# Impossible Situations



## NightHawk (Apr 20, 2005)

I have no idea how did they get to this sitoations.............


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

I could take a guess on the B-24. The nose gear on that airplane was pretty fragile and was prone to collapse on bumpy runways. The Germans flew a couple of captured B-24s that had the nose gear collapse when landing on a less than smooth grass runway. Probably a rough field combined with a nose gear collapse at a reasonably good speed.

The B-17 shot is quite well known. The aircraft in the picture was out of position in a lower formation. Because of that, he was in the path of the bombs. There is another famous movie clip of one taking a bomb right through the section where the wing meets the fuselage.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Actually the B-24 incident happened because the pilot, for some reason decided not to commit to a take off and decided to slam on the brakes. My guess is he (the pilot) felt that he didn't have enough runway for take off. This was a common occurrence for low time multi-engine pilots and in many situations, they actually had enough room to take off. Many runways have a natural "hump" to them an during a takeoff roll you have an illusion that you're running out of runway. Anyway I seen this photo before and it stated that 6 or 7 people were killed during this incident!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

It's a real shame guys died like that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

My Uncle was a B-24 Bombardier stationed at Mountain Home Idaho during WWII. About 2 weeks before he was supposed to go over seas he was on a training mission in a "D" model. He remembers looking outside and seeing a flight of P-38s escorting this formation. He rolled over and went to sleep -

When he woke up, he looked up and saw the P-38s again, except he now noticed they were hanging from a ceiling! When he looked down he was in a full body cast, someone even drew a checker board on his chest! He had been in a coma for almost 6 months as a result of an in flight engine failure and crash that took the life of his entire crew! He was the only survivor and probably survived because of his little nap!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

Yikes!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

That's a rough call Fly, still he had better luck than his poor old mates

Here's a couple of tales that I'm sure you probably know of but hey I'm a boring repetitive guy.  

*I.M. Chisov:*

Lt. I.M. Chisov was a Russian airman whose Ilyushin IL-4 bomber was attacked by German fighters in January of 1942. Falling nearly 22,000 feet, he hit the edge of a snow-covered ravine and rolled to the bottom. He was badly hurt but survived.

*Alan Magee:*

Alan Magee, a gunner on a B-17 with the 303rd Bomb Group of the U.S. 8th Air Force, was on a mission to St. Nazaire, France in January of 1943, when his bomber was set aflame by enemy fire. He was thrown from the plane before he had a chance to put on his parachute. He fell 20,000 feet and crashed through the skylight of the St. Nazaire train station. His arm was badly injured, but he recovered from that and other injuries. 

*Nicholas Alkemade *

In March of 1944, Nicholas Alkemade was the tail gunner in a British Lancaster bomber on a night mission to Berlin when his plane was attacked by German fighters. When the captain ordered the crew to bail out, Alkemade looked back into the plane and discovered that his parachute was in flames. He chose to jump without a parachute rather than to stay in the burning plane. He fell 18,000 feet, landing in trees, underbrush, and drifted snow. He twisted his knee and had some cuts, but was otherwise alright.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

that B-24 pic would be really funny if people hadn't died.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

When I was a young boy, I saw Nick Alkemade speak one time. Talk about luck! He was a nice fellow.


----------



## GT (Jun 7, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice pics! 8)


----------



## GT (Jun 7, 2005)

Update.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

> MC.205 shooting down Bf-109


Dide, that pic is great. Im surprised u havent tried to make a Siggy outta that one...............


----------



## GT (Jun 7, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice pics! 8)



Nice pics indeed Cheddar 8) 

But what makes you think that MC-205 is shooting down a 109 ?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2005)

I was thinking that. It looks more like he's flying in formation with him than shooting him down.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

Look at the MC.205 markings...Co-Belligerant Air Force. Why would the Allies be formation flying with the Axis? 


Thanks les...I might do in the future, when im bored of this one


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Look at the MC.205 markings...Co-Belligerant Air Force. Why would the Allies be formation flying with the Axis?



Who knows... But what is clear, is that the MC.205 is closer to the camera, while the 109 is further away. And it doesnt look like the MC.205 is persuing the 109 at all, and there's no smoke coming from the 109 either.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

Why would smoke have to be coming from it?

They look the same distance to me...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 7, 2005)

CC is right. The Mc-205 and Me-109 are on opposing sides in that picture.

Anytime you have a picture of a Hellcat and a Zero or a P-38 and a Fw-190 or a any other enemy combatants where one is behind the other, it is reasonable to assume that the follower isn't admiring his opponents rear end but instead trying to blow it off.

One could say that the picture of the P-40 and Ki-21's isn't of hostile action either because there's no smoke eminating from the Warhawk's guns or the Sally's.

I do think the Mc-205 is a little closer to the camera but do not see how that is of any consequence to the reasonable inference that the Mc-205 is pursuing the Me-109 with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2005)

I can agree with that DAVID.

However it doesnt look like the 109 is doing any evasive maneuver at all. The 109's elevators and ailerons seem not to be moving at all. (Its elevators are 'not' moving for sure)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe the Mc.205 has ran out of ammo...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2005)

well why would he be carrying on the chase??

and why isn't the -109 doing any evasive manouvers?? if he was getting shot at surely he'd try and do something??


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2005)

To bother the enemy. If he's escorting a bomber formation and you're chasing him, you carry on even when you've ran out of enemy so your squadron don't get bothered by him.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

Or the picture may be just before the 205 bounced the -109, and the -109 didnt see him..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

Or maybe thy're out for a "Sunday Flyabout" after mass - OH FOR CHRIST SAKES, GIVE IT A BREAK, YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME SICK!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2005)

...maybe...just maybe...it's post-war and people are posing for the camera and...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe CC has some psychic powers and forced us all to image this so called "Picture".......


> OH FOR CHRIST SAKES, GIVE IT A BREAK, YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME SICK!


LMFAO.......


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 7, 2005)

Soren said, "_However it doesnt look like the 109 is doing any evasive maneuver at all. _"

With a snapshot of a slice in time, I think its difficult to discern. The Me-109 may not be sure exactly where or how far behind him the MC-205 is. 

Who knows why the control surfaces do not indicate any hard manuevering. At that precise moment, he may be trying to pick up a little speed but unwilling to drop significant altitude to do so. 

Another interesting issue is the picture itself. It would have had to have been taken from a plane alongside this spectacle. How did that come about?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

yes and the aircraft is also at the same attitude as the two other aircraft, if this was taken from annother fighter surely the pilot would have more important things to worry about than picture taking..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

I think the Italian guy is thinking about shooting at the ME.109 because the German made a pass at his wife. The German is actually in love with the Italian pilot and has to come to terms with his emotional state. the guy taking the picture is in love with the Italian's sister, but her dad doesn't approve because his appointment to the air force was done by Mussolini who they hate and are actually part of the underground planning to sabotage the the airfield when both aircraft return.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

well it's the best guess so far


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> Soren said, "_However it doesnt look like the 109 is doing any evasive maneuver at all. _"
> 
> With a snapshot of a slice in time, I think its difficult to discern. The Me-109 may not be sure exactly where or how far behind him the MC-205 is.



With another fighter taking a pic almost right besides it, I doubt it  



> Who knows why the control surfaces do not indicate any hard manuevering.



They dont indicate any maneuvering at all, the control surfaces are all in-active.



> At that precise moment, he may be trying to pick up a little speed but unwilling to drop significant altitude to do so.



That would be a real stupid way to try and evade a foe right behind you, wouldnt you say ?  



> Another interesting issue is the picture itself. It would have had to have been taken from a plane alongside this spectacle. How did that come about?



Agreed.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

It was actually the Italian's daughter and he didn't approve because she was only 12! Get it right, FB!


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I think the Italian guy is thinking about shooting at the ME.109 because the German made a pass at his wife. The German is actually in love with the Italian pilot and has to come to terms with his emotional state. the guy taking the picture is in love with the Italian's sister, but her dad doesn't approve because his appointment to the air force was done by Mussolini who they hate and are actually part of the underground planning to sabotage the the airfield when both aircraft return.......



  

How long did it take you to come up with this ?


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It was actually the Italian's daughter and he didn't approve because she was only 12! Get it right, FB!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Soren said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Italian guy is thinking about shooting at the ME.109 because the German made a pass at his wife. The German is actually in love with the Italian pilot and has to come to terms with his emotional state. the guy taking the picture is in love with the Italian's sister, but her dad doesn't approve because his appointment to the air force was done by Mussolini who they hate and are actually part of the underground planning to sabotage the the airfield when both aircraft return.......
> ...



The makings of a sick mind


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It was actually the Italian's daughter and he didn't approve because she was only 12! Get it right, FB!



Oh yea - and she had a moustache!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

Did she? I thought was her...eeewww...she was ugly and 12! Oh...that is wrong...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 8, 2005)

Soren, who said it was a fighter along side? It could have been a bomber or transport. At any rate, why would it be the case that the Me-109 depicted would necessarily know where or how far the Mc-205 is behind him?

What makes you think that fighter pilots have not done or would never do anything stupid while evading or pursuing for that matter? 

This is all speculation. A picture is a slice in time that can betray assumptions.

I stand by my assertion that it will always be the case that two fighters, on opposite sides, one in front of the other, will necesssarily be engaged in combat.

That being said, I would agree that the vantage point of the photographer is cause for suspicion. (I was the one who first raised this issue.) The vantage point of the photographer can raise the inference, however reasonable or unreasonable, that these two fighters are not in fact two fighters on opposite sides (a necessary condition to my assertion). The picture could, after all, be a post war depiction.


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The makings of a sick mind



That explains it


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

It is possible that its a post war pic, its actually very possible.



> Soren, who said it was a fighter along side? It could have been a bomber or transport.



The a/c from which the pic was taken, can very well be a bomber or transport, just as well as it could be a fighter.



> What makes you think that fighter pilots have not done or would never do anything stupid while evading or pursuing for that matter?



Most commonly a pilot who is chased will try and evade his foe, rather be a sitting duck.(I Know I would !) But then again, maybe this 109 pilot is just tired of life, who knows  (Kidding  )



> This is all speculation. A picture is a slice in time that can betray assumptions.



Exactly. 

However here's what seems to be visible on the picture:

The 109 isn't doing any evasive maneuver, and the MC.205 seems to be flying besides it. Also there is no smoke coming from the 109, nor is there any visible damage on the 109.


----------



## JCS (Jun 8, 2005)

Those are actually ANR markings on the MC.205, so they are in fact just flying in formation.


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

JCS said:


> Those are actually ANR markings on the MC.205, so they are in fact just flying in formation.




No surprise to me.


----------



## JCS (Jun 8, 2005)

My mistake, they're actually RSI markings.  

And the caption for the pic on the site it came from says they're in formation:



> Un Veltro della R.S.I. in formazione con un Bf.109G della Luftwaffe.


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

Where did you get the caption ?


----------



## JCS (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.regiaaeronautica.it/aerei/mc205.htm

Scroll to the bottom, its the last pic.


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks JCS.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

And in the end, the German pilot accepted his homosexuality, the Italian pilot got captured by the allies, finished out the war in POW camp on Staten Island, NY, married a local girl and opened up a butcher. His estranged wife thinking her husband died, moved in with the homosexual former Luftwaffe pilot and started a girl-drag queen burlesque show in Marseilles. The poor Italian girl... Well, after the war she re-located to New Zealand and is now a sheep farmer.....


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

The Italian pilot and local NY girl had a son, and that's who we know as FB...right, FB?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The Italian pilot and local NY girl had a son, and that's who we know as FB...right, FB?



YA'LL WILL NEVER KNOW


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh, well...

By the way, CC, it was still a good picture. You were just wrong, wrong, wrong...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 8, 2005)

I was mistaken too. I guess that means I have Cheddar Cheese and egg on my face.  

RSI markings on an Me-109.

Go to: http://members.aol.com/dheitm8612/italy.htm


----------



## marseille jr (Jun 8, 2005)

> The Italian pilot and local NY girl had a son



and they named him Tony Hien. He's still alive, aged 61


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

marseille jr said:


> > The Italian pilot and local NY girl had a son
> 
> 
> 
> and they named him Tony Hien. He's still alive, aged 61



Yep, and he works for the NYC school district as a janitor at PS 61 in Queens. Getting ready to retire ya know!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

This has gone to hell in a handbasket......

Ive Discovered the bodies of John Wilkes Booth and Jimmy Hoffa in my Uncle Joe's Big Black Kettle.......

And yet, they tasted of Chicken surprisingly enough.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

LMFAO!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

I second FBJ's remark.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

Impossible Situation??? How bout this one?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep - seen that one, its amazing!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 8, 2005)

So what's the story behind that one? Collision?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

Not sure. Ive had it for awhile now... By the damage, its either a collision or a bomb fell into it....


----------



## Soren (Jun 9, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Impossible Situation??? How bout this one?



Let me guess, it didnt make it home...?  

Or did the surviving crew nurse it home by pulling the control chords ?  

Anyway jokes asside; Bless those men for sacrificing their freedom to secure ours.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

I remember seeing that pic in a book a while back and if I remember correctly, it was a direct hit from flak that blew the nose off.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2005)

Im still kinda amazed that its holding level flight... With that much weight missing from the center of gravity, I'd think the tail would drop like a stone...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

That and the aerodynamics are definitely changed as well. Somehow, I don't think the guys in the nose survived.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

There are more pics of B-17s with major nose damage here:

http://www.daveswarbirds.com/b-17/nose.htm


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2005)

> Somehow, I don't think the guys in the nose survived.


What nose???


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Poor choice of words, I guess...The guys that WERE in the nose. You never know though. I saw a pic of the tail gunner positions blown up by an 88. He was going to the front for something and was not in the position when it disappeared. One lucky guy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

That same photo is found on the John Lennon album "Shaved Fish." (I'd thought I throw in a bit of trivia there). It hanging off a Christmas tree like an ornament.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

ppfttttt, that's not heavy damage, THIS is heavy damage, look and the holes from machine gun bullets in this beast..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

Lanc, that's some damage, but compared to that -17, its a flea bite


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2005)

obviously the gunner ws killed ? maybe 2cm rounds through the fuselage.

if this had been say the fall of 1944 the holes would of been possibly 5 times the size with Minen I (phosphor) rounds which was becoming the typical norm for the Bf 110G-4 and Ju 88G's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

flea bite!! they've practically ripped the side of the plane off!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh come on lanc, the portal windows are biggier than those holes!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

if them holes were any bigger you wouldn't even be able to make out the squadron codes!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

What! You must be looking at your computer screenthrough a telescope!  Look at the photo, I moved the damage next to the guy in the picture so you could get a better idea how big those holes really are!

Now if you want to see big holes.......


----------



## Udet (Jun 9, 2005)

Why is it that i find the photo of the B-17 with the entire nose/cockpit section torn apart (nearly reaching the upper defensive turret section!)suspicious...

Yes, I have seen many shots of B-17s with terrible damage making it back to base; all i could tell, provided this particular photo is authentic, there is nothing impossible there for the plane has been turned into an express elevator to hell: going down.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

Udet said:


> Why is it that i find the photo of the B-17 with the entire nose/cockpit section torn apart (nearly reaching the upper defensive turret section!)suspicious...
> 
> Yes, I have seen many shots of B-17s with terrible damage making it back to base; all i could tell, provided this particular photo is authentic, there is nothing impossible there for the plane has been turned into an express elevator to hell: going down.



It's real and been published in numerous books. I remember seeing it back in 1974. According to the caption in one of the books I recall seeing it in it stated it continued to fly for a few moments and then as you say "turned into an express elevator"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> What! You must be looking at your computer screenthrough a telescope!  Look at the photo, I moved the damage next to the guy in the picture so you could get a better idea how big those holes really are!
> 
> Now if you want to see big holes.......



look!! that man could practically fit his head through the hole!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > What! You must be looking at your computer screenthrough a telescope!  Look at the photo, I moved the damage next to the guy in the picture so you could get a better idea how big those holes really are!
> ...



YEA - But Look at the other photo - the other man practically fits through the hole!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

The B-17's damage is a million times more impressive! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

ppffftttt, you wouldn't know impressive if it came up and intoduced itself!! that lanc pic os savage.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

The only holes youll find bigger than that B-17's damage are the holes in the French frontline!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## marseille jr (Jun 11, 2005)

i just saw a documentary that mentioned plans for flying russian subs. It was a WWII experiment that never bore fruit. That's what I call an impossible idea !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

you mean submarines that fly or submarines that launch planes??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2005)

I've seen a drawing of that somewhere, reminds me of something from Captain Scarlet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ppffftttt, you wouldn't know impressive if it came up and intoduced itself!! that lanc pic os savage.......



One more of those small holes and the Lanc would have crashed.

This is Battle Damage and they all returned home too.


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2005)

side6 jhpg is from a rocket Br 21cm fired from a Bf 110G-2

All American had a collision with a Luftwafffe fighter's wing.........buzz saw.

the B-17 sure could take a ton of punishment and make it back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes you are correct the picture side6 was from a rocket and All American actually flew home and then the tail fell off after it landed!


----------



## Jank (Jun 11, 2005)

Criminy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

What?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics Adler!

Check this one out too:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2005)

ppfffft, a lanc could do that if it wanted........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2005)

Ooopppssss........ I lost something...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 12, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ppfffft, a lanc could do that if it wanted........


If it _wanted_? 

Good pic les. Sh*tty situation, but a good pic.


----------



## marseille jr (Jun 12, 2005)

> you mean submarines that fly or submarines that launch planes??



Submarines that fly. Well actually it was a plane that could land and dive in the water. They started designing it but technical difficulties were to hard to overcome. It was to be armed with two torpedos and was to reach 2 knots when under water.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > ppfffft, a lanc could do that if it wanted........
> ...



The only way a lanc could do it is with a major redesign


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 12, 2005)

I just thought it funny to imagine a Lanc crew _wanting_ to go through that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2005)

but that's just it, they didn't want to, which is why you never see pics of them shot up much..........


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2005)

This is my idea of an impossible situation

A Stringbag has to take violent evasive action 
to avoid giant airborne writing in flightpath


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Damn even that has to suck! Do you know how it lost its engine. Was it blown off or just mechanical failure of some sort?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> but that's just it, they didn't want to, which is why you never see pics of them shot up much..........



No you dont see any pics of them because it is too dark to take the picture when they are hiding in the night!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Dont give him excuses!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

I just love playing with him!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

EURGH, that sounded WRONG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

You are right that did come out wrong. Just dont think I am Michael Jackson or something.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 13, 2005)

You can't say stuff like that anymore, he got away with it...damn.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 13, 2005)

I can remember for D-Day the Allies invented something called the Blitz Buggy. It was a cross between a jeep and an ultralight helicopter, being dropped from a bomber and then gliding on its rotar blades. It was meant for support of paratrooper operations, but never made it off the ground as pilots found it too terrifying. Anyone ever found any pictures of it?


----------



## Smokey (Jun 14, 2005)

This is the Blitz Buggy
http://www.pilotfriend.com/general_interest/potty aircraft/Hafner Rotabuggy Flying Jeep.htm

http://www.yorkshiretoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=55&ArticleID=1040416


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

No no this is weird... :



> The problem of enabling infantry to cross battlefield obstacles such as barbed wire or minefields has been addressed in a number of ways.
> 
> It was possibly inevitable that sooner or later some kind of personal means of flying over them would be tried. Late in World War 2 German experiments are reputed to have led to a simple, individual rocket pack.
> 
> ...



http://www.unrealaircraft.com/qbranch/german_rp.php


----------



## plan_D (Jun 14, 2005)

That's awesome! They should have added a division of them; _30th (Rocket) Infantry Division_. Very strange but would have been amusing to watch, if not scary.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Its just like Thunderbirds!  They have some crazy but great stuff on that site.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2005)

sounds like fun!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

I dont think the idea is all that wiered or crazy. Many countries have experimented with stuff like that and I think it wouldn't be that bad, plus I would love to try it out.


----------



## marseille jr (Jun 15, 2005)

imagine the front rocket's flames hitting you in the crotch ... no wonder they leaped so high...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

IF there was a strong wind, you could hover a Storch up to intercept em  (Thought quite why the RAF and USAAF would be equipped with storches as interceptors I dont know  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2005)

mmm, or they could just use storches to just the barbed wire.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ppfttttt, that's not heavy damage, THIS is heavy damage, look and the holes from machine gun bullets in this beast..........




This He-111 has taken more dmage than that....


----------



## Smokey (Jun 16, 2005)

This forum thread has the same topic
http://forums.ubi.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/26310365/m/6601066523




B17




Lancaster after direct hit to the bomb bay




Rammed by a BF109




and made it back


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

I believe it was actually an Fw-190 that rammed it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anyone actually know which aircraft it was.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 16, 2005)

According to these forums
http://forums.ubi.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/26310365/m/6601066523
it was a BF 109


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2005)

interesting that nobody on that forum gives references where they pirated those copyright images.........

the B-17 that has been ripped first was shown in German author Arno Rose's book on Kommando Elbe back in the late 1960's-1970's. It is from the official US Army Air Forces Arcives


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes I agree credit needs to be shown for the pics before some one decideds to complain about it.


----------



## Soren (Jun 18, 2005)

As far as I've been told it was a Fw-190 that nearly cut that B-17's tail off. (Actually it did cut it off, as it fell apart shortly after landing)


----------



## wmaxt (Jun 18, 2005)

Soren said:


> As far as I've been told it was a Fw-190 that nearly cut that B-17's tail off. (Actually it did cut it off, as it fell apart shortly after landing)



I've seen that picture a number of times, it was always a Me-109 mentioned. In combat like that with closing speeds up to 550 mph and the confusion - who really knows?

wmaxt


----------



## Soren (Jun 18, 2005)

wmaxt said:


> I've seen that picture a number of times, it was always a Me-109 mentioned.



I see. 



wmaxt said:


> In combat like that with closing speeds up to 550 mph and the confusion - who really knows?



Agreed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

It really could have been anything. In most bomber interceptions like that there were Bf-109's and Fw-190's together and in the confusion multiple crews may have seen a Bf-109 and multiple crews may have seen Fw-190's.


----------

